# Mitutoyo post style backplate for dial indicator



## petertha (Jan 13, 2017)

Just wondering what would be the application for this back plate style? Its a cylindrical post 12.7mm diameter (0.5") either with or without presence of a threaded hole in the end (M6x1 or 1/4-28 UNF).

I could see if the post was 0.375" diameter like the stem, you could maybe grip the indicator in a different way in a magnetic holder, but what does the 1/2" OD hook up to?


----------



## talvare (Jan 14, 2017)

Could possibly be used in a chuck or collet for sweeping inside of a shallow bore ?

Ted


----------



## Matthew Gregory (Jan 31, 2017)

I just bought a couple of these to convert some lug-back dial indicators to .375". You have to turn them down - they're considered 'in-the-white', and are oversize to accommodate someone needing a different diameter, for whatever reason. Would be nice, however, for them to offer a standard .375" post for this application, though. Being cheap aluminum, there was quite a bit of porosity apparent as I cut them down...


----------



## francist (Jan 31, 2017)

That would explain why the Mitutoyo catalogue shows them as "custom". I'm thinking, how can you have a 'custom' part in a catalogue -- that doesn't make sense. But an oversize one to produce a custom one does. Thanks for that explanation.

-frank


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 3, 2017)

I've seen inspection fixtures where the post sat down in a c'bore and held in place with a 1/4-28 socket head cap screw from the back side.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 10, 2017)

They are good for the noga bases also.


----------



## petertha (Feb 11, 2017)

My Noga holder is max 0.375" hence the question. Does your Noga have a 0.5"" hole?


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 11, 2017)

I don't have a noga I have a clone. You just turn the pin down to size. My self I just make the backs I want. for a quick just cut a lug off sand flat and put a 3/8 post with a 10-32 screw.


----------

